# Dani Carvajal



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2014)

Sono contento che ora tanti si stanno convincendo (leggendo su altri Forum) che questo Carvajal non è niente di che...lo dissi molto tempo fa quì sul Forum e credo che ero l'unico.

Ieri verso il 20esimo ha regalato palla come un idiota al giocatore del Siviglia lanciando un contropiede a 30 metri dalla porta. Ha poco più di 20 anni e non è rapido nè sullo scatto che in allungo. Cali spaventosi di concentrazione. Sulla tecnica che dire, buona, ma niente di fenomenale come spesso si vede al Real (come il Sergio Ramos di qualche anno fa, Marcelo, Coentrao e se andiamo più in la R.Carlos).

Oggi i terzini sono importantissimi nel Calcio e questo non eccelle in niente.

Al Real se calcoliamo che il vice di Casillas è Navas che ha stupìto tutti al Mondiale e la riserva di Pepe è Varane, l'unico punto debole del Real è proprio il terzino destro.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2014)

Sono d'accordo si e no, nel senso che sto ragazzo in fase difensiva è vero che per quanto ci metta anima e corpo ha dei limiti, anche vero però che in fase d'attacco e di appoggio sa fare il suo nonostante ancora ampi margini di crescita. A mio avviso il giusto opposto per dire di De Sciglio.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2014)

In Spagna lo paragonano solo a Salgado, pensate se fosse scarso


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> In Spagna lo paragonano solo a Salgado, pensate se fosse scarso



Ecco, sicuramente Michel non è mai stato un fuoriclasse del ruolo, però è sempre stato un professionista esemplare, grande impegno e dedizione per il lavoro che gli hanno consentito di rimare al Madrid, giocando pure parecchio, tantissimo. 

Carvajal ha tutte le capacità per fare una carriera simile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo si e no, nel senso che sto ragazzo in fase difensiva è vero che per quanto ci metta anima e corpo ha dei limiti, anche vero però che in fase d'attacco e di appoggio sa fare il suo nonostante ancora ampi margini di crescita. A mio avviso il giusto opposto per dire di De Sciglio.



Allora non capisco perchè tanti dicono "Magari Carvajal per De Sciglio", per me De Sciglio è più forte, bravo con tutti e due i piedi e può migliorare ancora.
Per me Ancelotti è capace di prenderlo per metterlo titolare, solo che Carvajal ha la fortuna di venire dalla cantera.

Ma se il caro Florentino maxi esperto di Marketing si fa due conti, penserà che forse con Mattia venderanno più magliette


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Allora non capisco perchè tanti dicono "Magari Carvajal per De Sciglio", per me De Sciglio è più forte, bravo con tutti e due i piedi e può migliorare ancora.
> Per me Ancelotti è capace di prenderlo per metterlo titolare, solo che Carvajal ha la fortuna di venire dalla cantera.
> 
> Ma se il caro Florentino maxi esperto di Marketing si fa due conti, penserà che forse con Mattia venderanno più magliette



Beh non so chi sia il pazzo che scambierebbe i due, io no di certo, De Sciglio sa difendere sicuramente meglio e questo a me basta per definirlo più forte visto che il terzino spesso si scorda che prima di tutto è un difensore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non so chi sia il pazzo che scambierebbe i due, io no di certo, De Sciglio sa difendere sicuramente meglio e questo a me basta per definirlo più forte visto che il terzino spesso si scorda che prima di tutto è un difensore



Esatto, Ancelotti lo sa bene, ecco perchè secondo me c'è la possibilità di De Sciglio al Real Madrid.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto, Ancelotti lo sa bene, ecco perchè secondo me c'è la possibilità di De Sciglio al Real Madrid.



Ormai è a mio avviso assolutamente impossibile, non abbiamo più terzini, vuoi che vendiamo l'unico buono? Per quest'anno Mattia non si muove, anche perchè il Real se lo avesse voluto ci si sarebbe fiondata fin da subito


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto, Ancelotti lo sa bene, ecco perchè secondo me c'è la possibilità di De Sciglio al Real Madrid.



No ma onesto da parte tua aprirlo ora dopo una partita mediocre.

Io sono uno di quelli che da quel che ha visto non dispiace. Ieri ha fatto una zozzeria, ma non è diventato scarso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No ma onesto da parte tua aprirlo ora dopo una partita mediocre.
> 
> Io sono uno di quelli che da quel che ha visto non dispiace. Ieri ha fatto una zozzeria, ma non è diventato scarso.



Eheh, ma anche in Finale aveva fatto una partita mediocre.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Eheh, ma anche in Finale aveva fatto una partita mediocre.



In Champions dici ? Io mi ricordo una bella partita da parte sua. Ero abbastanza sicuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In Champions dici ? Io mi ricordo una bella partita da parte sua. Ero abbastanza sicuro.



Abbastanza sicuro anch'io...anche perchè già mi stava antipatico quindi l'ho osservato bene xD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2014)

Giudicarlo per un paio di partite, impeccabile, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non so chi sia il pazzo che scambierebbe i due, io no di certo, De Sciglio sa difendere sicuramente meglio e questo a me basta per definirlo più forte visto che il terzino spesso si scorda che prima di tutto è un difensore



Ni..nel gioco moderno ormai i terzini sono esterni riadattati e se andiamo a vedere le grandi squadre molti hanno iniziato la carriera più avanti per poi essere abbassati o dispongono prima di tutto di un'ottima spinta, mi viene in mente Marcelo, Coentrao, Jordi Alba, Zabaleta, Dani Alves, Kolarov, Alaba.
Di terzini puri di alto livello ce ne sono davvero pochi, forse l'unico è Lahm e per quanto mi piaccia De Sciglio o inizia a imparare qualche movimento offensivo come tagli o sovrapposizioni che portano via l'uomo o farà la fine di Abate, cioè un terzino che in fase di attacco ti da 0 soluzioni e giusto qualche cross ogni tanto.






Guardatevi questo video, Carvajal ha una facilità di corsa con una progressione che De Sciglio si sogna, per non parlare dei dribbling che tenta svariate volte..quante volte abbiamo visto De Sciglio puntare l'uomo e superarlo negli ultimi 2 anni? Azzardo una decina a stare larghi eh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ni..nel gioco moderno ormai i terzini sono esterni riadattati e se andiamo a vedere le grandi squadre molti hanno iniziato la carriera più avanti per poi essere abbassati o dispongono prima di tutto di un'ottima spinta, mi viene in mente Marcelo, Coentrao, Jordi Alba, Zabaleta, Dani Alves, Kolarov, Alaba.
> Di terzini puri di alto livello ce ne sono davvero pochi, forse l'unico è Lahm e per quanto mi piaccia De Sciglio o inizia a imparare qualche movimento offensivo come tagli o sovrapposizioni che portano via l'uomo o farà la fine di Abate, cioè un terzino che in fase di attacco ti da 0 soluzioni e giusto qualche cross ogni tanto.
> 
> 
> ...



In allungo De Sciglio è il più veloce di tutti, pure di Abate nel Milan.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In allungo De Sciglio è il più veloce di tutti, pure di Abate nel Milan.



Con la palla tra i piedi? Non penso proprio, l'unica cosa che fanno entrambi è buttare la palla avanti per autolanciarsi.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardatevi questo video, Carvajal ha una facilità di corsa con una progressione che De Sciglio si sogna, per non parlare dei dribbling che tenta svariate volte..quante volte abbiamo visto De Sciglio puntare l'uomo e superarlo negli ultimi 2 anni? Azzardo una decina a stare larghi eh.



Fate una statua a quest'uomo, ha detto quello che sto cercando di esprimere da 18 mesi.



Frikez ha scritto:


> Con la palla tra i piedi? Non penso proprio, l'unica cosa che fanno entrambi è buttare la palla avanti per autolanciarsi.



Con la palla tra i piedi, senza, in auto, a stile libero...un terzino con questa flemma è inutile. Mi dispiace per il ragazzo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ni..nel gioco moderno ormai i terzini sono esterni riadattati e se andiamo a vedere le grandi squadre molti hanno iniziato la carriera più avanti per poi essere abbassati o dispongono prima di tutto di un'ottima spinta, mi viene in mente Marcelo, Coentrao, Jordi Alba, Zabaleta, Dani Alves, Kolarov, Alaba.
> Di terzini puri di alto livello ce ne sono davvero pochi, forse l'unico è Lahm e per quanto mi piaccia De Sciglio o inizia a imparare qualche movimento offensivo come tagli o sovrapposizioni che portano via l'uomo o farà la fine di Abate, cioè un terzino che in fase di attacco ti da 0 soluzioni e giusto qualche cross ogni tanto.
> 
> 
> ...



anche abate giocava ala


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Agosto 2014)

A me piace molto come terzino e dire che è scarso o mediocre (secondo me ovviamente) è un po' una bestemmia.
Io gli continuo a preferire comunque De Sciglio.
Il terzino (calcio moderno o meno) per prima cosa deve sapere difendere.L'attaccare in maniera ottimale è una sorta di optional.
Con tutto il rispetto che posso portare a Carvajal che mi piace molto,Dani non sa crossare come De Sciglio.
Il DeSci è molto più bravo a crossare senza contare che sa usare in maniera divina pure il sinistro.

Sottovalutate una cosa....Carvajal gioca nel Real Madrid,la squadra più forte del pianeta..Se si spinge molto in attacco a lui che gli frega?Dietro ha Sergio Ramos e Pepe,mica Mexes o Zapata...Senza contare Gareth Bale che più di una volta torna in difesa o Di Maria...Qualcuno che scala al suo posto l'ha sempre avuto...Facile andare allo sbaraglio in questo modo.
Tra l'altro il Real lo scorso anno ha avuto la stagione della vita!Il Milan ha avuto la stagione peggiore...E' ingeneroso paragonare i calciatori dopo queste due stagioni cosi diverse...
Infine se Ancelotti vuole uno come De Sciglio è perché in lui ci vede qualcosa di molto buono e si può dire quel che si vuole,ma Carletto di calcio e di calciatori ne capisce e pure tanto.

In definitiva: A me Carvajal piace un sacco,ma De Sciglio per me è più forte e pure di molto.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me piace molto come terzino e dire che è scarso o mediocre (secondo me ovviamente) è un po' una bestemmia.
> Io gli continuo a preferire comunque De Sciglio.
> Il terzino (calcio moderno o meno) per prima cosa deve sapere difendere.L'attaccare in maniera ottimale è una sorta di optional.
> Con tutto il rispetto che posso portare a Carvajal che mi piace molto,Dani non sa crossare come De Sciglio.
> ...



Che crossi meglio Desci è da vedere. Comunque i due hanno valori simili, non esiste che Mattia sia molto più forte.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (14 Agosto 2014)

più forte di de sciglio!


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2014)

Il paragone con De Sciglio è davvero insensato IMHO.
Innanzitutto, i 2 giocatori hanno caratteristiche e qualità estremamente diverse.
Francamente non riesco a dire chi sia meglio tra i 2 attualmente (pensando al De Sciglio del primo anno, per l'anno scorso non ci sarebbe storia), ma credo che Mattia abbia più potenzialità.
Difensivamente Carvajal va spesso in grossa difficoltà nelle partite in cui il Real subisce l'offensiva dell'avversario: a Dortmund l'anno scorso fu semplicemente disastroso, dalla sua parte il Borussia si infilava come e quando voleva, giusto per fare un esempio. Offensivamente lo spagnolo offre molte più soluzioni rispetto a De Sciglio, ma molte di più.
Se Mattia migliorasse molto le sue azioni offensive (e magari non avesse più problemi fisici) tra i 2 non ci sarebbe proprio confronto a favore suo IMHO.
Stiamo parlando comunque di 2 terzini giovani tra i più interessanti che ci sono al momento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con la palla tra i piedi? Non penso proprio, l'unica cosa che fanno entrambi è buttare la palla avanti per autolanciarsi.



Palla a piede no, ma, come dice l'utente Shevchenko, Carvajal quando spinge è tranquillo sapendo che dietro ci sono giocatori a parargli il sedere, De Sciglio l'anno scorso l'ho visto molto limitato.
Preferisco assolutamente De Sciglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Poi scusate, perchè non è stato convocato ai Mondiali? Era infortunato? La Spagna non ha grandi difensori (e Jordi Alba gioca a sinistra).


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Poi scusate, perchè non è stato convocato ai Mondiali? Era infortunato? La Spagna non ha grandi difensori (e Jordi Alba gioca a sinistra).



Su questo hai ragione, ma neanche Diego Lopez ha giocato, che per bocca di tutti sarebbe stato il più forte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Su questo hai ragione, ma neanche Diego Lopez ha giocato, che per bocca di tutti sarebbe stato il più forte.



Diego Lopez ha la scusa che non ha mai fatto parte della Nazionale e ha 32 anni (anche Casillas ha 32 anni, ma ovviamente non poteva lasciarlo a casa), mentre Carvajal (92) dovrebbe essere il futuro della Nazionale Spagnola.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez ha la scusa che non ha mai fatto parte della Nazionale e ha 32 anni (anche Casillas ha 32 anni, ma ovviamente non poteva lasciarlo a casa), mentre Carvajal (92) dovrebbe essere il futuro della Nazionale Spagnola.



Infatti ha pagato la scelta di lasciare a casa Isco, Negredo, Carvajal e chissà quanti altri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Infatti ha pagato la scelta di lasciare a casa Isco, Negredo, Carvajal e chissà quanti altri



I due talenti più conosciuti e confermati Spagnoli credo siano Isco e proprio Carvajal, solo che uno ha fatto panchina al Real mentre l'alto è stato titolare eppure quest'ultimo non l'ha chiamato


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> I due talenti più conosciuti e confermati Spagnoli credo siano Isco e proprio Carvajal, solo che uno ha fatto panchina al Real mentre l'alto è stato titolare eppure quest'ultimo non l'ha chiamato



Ma ti ha rubato la ragazza?? 
Non si capisce altrimenti l'odio verso un giocatore che nonostante giochi nel Real non è tra i più in mostra


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2014)

Ultima cosa su De Sciglio, che ad oggi deve ancora dimostrare tutto a causa di mille infortuni che gli hanno impedito di crescere, ma mi spiegate dove vedete tutti questi bellissimi cross?? Quest'anno tra lui e Abate ne hanno sbagliati una vagonata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ultima cosa su De Sciglio, che ad oggi deve ancora dimostrare tutto a causa di mille infortuni che gli hanno impedito di crescere, ma mi spiegate dove vedete tutti questi bellissimi cross?? Quest'anno tra lui e Abate ne hanno sbagliati una vagonata.



Quello che dici è verò, però nel primo anno da titolare c'erano persone che lo paragonavano veramente a Maldini (anche per il fatto che crossava bene con entrambi i piedi). Quindi visto che la tecnica non la perdi, al 90% è solo un problema di concentrazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Agosto 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma ti ha rubato la ragazza??
> Non si capisce altrimenti l'odio verso un giocatore che nonostante giochi nel Real non è tra i più in mostra



Mi è antipatico proprio perchè ha la fortuna di essere titolare al Real quando non se lo merita e perchè in pochi (fino a qualche tempo fa) fanno notare, appunto, che non è da Real.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi è antipatico proprio perchè ha la fortuna di essere titolare al Real quando non se lo merita e perchè in pochi (fino a qualche tempo fa) fanno notare, appunto, che non è da Real.



non è un fenomeno, ha dei limiti difensivi molto grossi e per me non è neanche un granchè a crossare, però è molto dinamico e ci può stare, un upgrade sicuraemente rispetto ad arbeloa..


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Agosto 2014)

Lo ripeto per me è un buon terzino sto Carvajal,ma De Sciglio è tutt'altra cosa!
Se il DeSci giocasse nel Real Madrid farebbe un sacco di assist..Sa crossare benissimo!Il fatto che il Milan non abbia un attaccante decente che sappia sfruttare i cross non significa che Mattia non sappia crossare.Immaginatelo a giocare insieme a Bale,Benzema e Ronaldo....


----------



## Dexter (16 Agosto 2014)

A conti fatti Carvajal ha vinto una Champions da titolare e gioca nel Real Madrid, con De Sciglio è due anni che parliamo di "potenziale". Fra l'altro la componente mentale di un giocatore conta: uno si arrabbia se sbaglia uno stop e da' indicazioni ai compagni, l'altro "ha il carisma di una pannocchia" cit. 
Gente come De Sciglio, El Shaarawy...spacciati come futuri top nel ruolo solo perché giovani e italiani...nel vero Milan, nella vera Italia, ,farebbero gli spazzini.


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mi è antipatico proprio perchè ha la fortuna di essere titolare al Real quando non se lo merita e perchè in pochi (fino a qualche tempo fa) fanno notare, appunto, che non è da Real.



Non se lo merita? Ma il Real chi dovrebbe avere come terzino titolare? Fammi un paio di nomi che sono curioso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non se lo merita? Ma il Real chi dovrebbe avere come terzino titolare? Fammi un paio di nomi che sono curioso



De Sciglio e Shaw.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> De Sciglio e Shaw.



Shaw è mancino.


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> De Sciglio e Shaw.



De Sciglio ad oggi farebbe panchina pure con Arbeloa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Shaw è mancino.



A me sembra che gioca a destra...però non sono sicuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ad oggi farebbe panchina pure con Arbeloa



Ripeto che Carvajal non ha brillato neanche nella stagione della Decima. In questo Milan chissà che farebbe Carvajal.
Guarda, spero che De Sciglio va al Real Madrid (per una bella cifra) così vedrete tutti quanti quanto tempo ci mette a panchinare quel barbone (oltre a vincere cose che noi ci sogniamo).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

Fossi in Carletto a sto punto farei adattare uno tra Marcelo e Coentrao a destra. In Liga Carvajal va bene, ma quando la partita si fa dura comincia a venirgli la diarrea.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me sembra che gioca a destra...però non sono sicuro.



Ti assicuro che è mancino.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ripeto che Carvajal non ha brillato neanche nella stagione della Decima. In questo Milan chissà che farebbe Carvajal.
> Guarda, spero che De Sciglio va al Real Madrid (per una bella cifra) così vedrete tutti quanti quanto tempo ci mette a panchinare quel barbone (oltre a vincere cose che noi ci sogniamo).



Lo spero anch'io così risparmiamo i soldi del suo stipendio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me sembra che gioca a destra...però non sono sicuro.



è tutto mancino, il destro non lo usa nemmeno per salire le scale..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2014)

I bambini.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> I bambini.



Sì ho un pò esagerato.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Agosto 2014)

Non capisco..Qua c'è gente che dice che Mattia sia scarso...Ma è lo stesso Carlo Ancelotti e se permettete di calcio capisce più lui di tutti noi messi insieme,che vuole De Sciglio!Se lo vuole ci sarà un motivo no?
Carvajal non sa difendere!I terzini sono difensori e in seguito attaccanti aggiunti,un terzino che sa attaccare bene,ma non sa difendere bene sarà sempre più scarso di un terzino che non sa attaccare,ma che sa difendere.

Il calcio vero non è football manager e nemmeno fifa 14.
Queste sono cose basilari che sanno pure i sassi.
Prima difendere,poi attaccare.
Fine della storia.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Maggio 2015)

Mamma mia sto qui sia andata che ritorno peggiore in campo per me. Tatticamente ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabie


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia sto qui sia andata che ritorno peggiore in campo per me. Tatticamente ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabie



E' un giocatore che lo scorso anno aveva stupito sopratutto da un punto di vista atletico, facilità di corsa ed intensità. Quest'anno nella seconda parte di stagione ha pagato una scarsa condizione come tutta la squadra.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2015)

hanno preso Danilo con buona pace di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi il problema non sussisterà più dalprossimo anno


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2015)

Che strazio di giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> hanno preso Danilo con buona pace di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi il problema non sussisterà più dalprossimo anno



Mah secondo me gli servirebbe ancora De Sciglio. Al Real ci starebbe a pennello.


----------



## Torros (15 Maggio 2015)

a me pare che contro la Juve, l'ultima partita non abbia giocato assolutamente male, anzi...


----------



## Dexter (15 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> hanno preso Danilo con buona pace di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi il problema non sussisterà più dalprossimo anno



Chissà come mai ci han lasciato il fenomeno della nostra cantera....


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2015)

Completamente indeguato, giusto Arbeloa può panchinare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> hanno preso Danilo con buona pace di [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] quindi il problema non sussisterà più dalprossimo anno



Speriamo perderà il posto.


----------

